# Mountains and city



## cid (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'd like to share links to four galleries of photos submitted for festival 'Hory a Mesto' (in translation Mountains and city) organized in Bratislava, Slovakia, devoted to all outdoor enthusiasts. Today I was browsing in these galleries and realized there are lots of great photos nobody (or almost nobody) voted for.

That's why I'm asking you guys, if you have time, feel free to view some nice images and also to vote. I think it would be nice and more objective for competition if you - photographers share your opinions and votes. Right now it seems only everyones FB friends voted.

There are four galleries

Mountain and Outdoor Sports
Mountain Coulture and People
Mountain Landscape
Humor in Landscape Photography 

I'm sorry, it seem that whole page is only in slovak, but I think you can still enjoy photos and use star rating 

*Disclaimer: I hope I'm not breaching some forums rules, if yes, please remove this post. I'm not organizing the event and I have completely no connection to it except of interest in photography. To be fair, I submitted two photos for this competition. 
*


----------

